# Real???



## medman123 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cant tell if this is real.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUzhFP_4ibc


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 11, 2007)

I assure you it is fake.  Do you think Sprite is going to tie themselves to someone getting caught up in a plane?  And don't you think if this actually happened it would have been all over the news, or even Jay Leno?

YouTube search Powerade Commercials for more like this.


----------



## medman123 (Aug 11, 2007)

true true.... and what are the chances that someone was filming


----------

